# runs bad after 3 seconds maxima 1990 3.0



## zulf (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a strange problem that i have encountered.when car is started it runs properly for about 3 seconds and then after ,starts running badly,rough idle,no power timing is fine. injectors are all doing their bit, any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

you could have a bad fuel filter or an intake leak...we sorta need more info... when it warms up does it run better? what about off idle, does it smooth out? is the check engine light on koer? it sounds like you could have a vacuum leak.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

+1 for vacuum leak...


----------



## zulf (Dec 30, 2005)

hello again.there are no intake air leaks when it warms up still the same off idle it smooths out a bit but is hesitant to rev up and has no power.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

zulf said:


> hello again.there are no intake air leaks when it warms up still the same off idle it smooths out a bit but is hesitant to rev up and has no power.


hmm...may be a faulty maf sensor. Try disconnecting it and seeing if it is the exact same w/o it...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First things that come to mind are bad MAF, low fuel pressure and/or clogged/restricted catalytic converter.


----------

